# LFV Baden-Württemberg zieht Klage gegen Land wegen Kormoran zurück



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2018)

Redaktionell







*LFV Baden-Württemberg zieht Klage gegen Land wegen Kormoran zurück​*
*Der LFV-Baden-Württemberg, bekannt durch sein anglerfeindliches Verhalten und immer wieder einknicken (Nachtangelverbot, Wasserkraft, Kinderangeln etc.) vor anglerfeindlichen Naturschützern und der Regierung, zieht nun auch seine Klage gegen die nach Meinung des Verbandes eigentlich unzureichende Abschusserlaubnis für Kormorane an der Jagst nach dem durch Löschwasser verursachten, großen Fischsterben zurück, so das Verwaltungsgericht Stuttgart.*

Kommentar

Quelle WELT:
https://www.welt.de/regionales/bade...m-Abschuss-nach-Jagst-Unglueck-beigelegt.html

Die Richtung scheint klar zu sein, auch wenn der LFV-BW sich sicherlich wieder "nette" Formulierungen einfallen lassen wird, um das  erneute "Schwanzeinziehen" vor der anglerfeindlichen, GRÜN-Schwarzen Regierung zu rechtfertigen.

Wenn man den Bericht liest, vor allem dann am Ende, was kommen soll, dann wird schnell klar, dass hier wohl eher konkret gegen den für Natur- und Artenschutz so schädlichen Kormoran nichts unternommen werden soll. 

In wie weit das damit zusammenhängt, dass der Staatssekretär im Umweltministerium in Baden-Württemberg vorher NABU-Geschäftsführer war (NABU entstand ja aus Vogelschützern), kann nur spekuliert werden.

Genauso unklar und spekulativ ist, ob dieser "Rückzug" des LFV-BW wieder nur die normale Inkompetenz ist, welche dieser Verband in Angler interessierenden Dingen so oft bereits zeigte, oder was sie dafür erhalten haben könnten, die Klage zurückgezogen zu haben (Stichwort Monopol Prüfungen oder Verteilung Fischereiabgabe nur als mögliche Punkte).



> _Land, Naturschützer und Fischer starten im Januar* eine Schulung zur Kormoranzählung. *Gemeinsam wolle man in den nächsten drei Jahren versuchen, das Verhalten des Kormorans an der Jagst besser zu verstehen, um ihn effektiver lenken zu können - mit Vertreibung und, wo nötig, mit Abschuss. «*Je weniger Unruhe das Vergrämen ins Gebiet bringt, um den Kormoran zu vertreiben, umso besser* ist das für die restliche Vogelfauna», sagte Regierungspräsident Wolfgang Reimer._



Das Beste an diesem Schlusssatz ist die "Schulung" zum Kormoran zählen!!
Grade der NABU schickt ja Amateure los zum Vogelzählen und wirbt ja um jedermann, um reine Amateure ohne jede Sachkenntnis! Und verkauft das dann als "Fakten", wenn wieder weniger Singvögel da sind.

Dass hier GEPRÜFTE Angler zuerst zur Kormoranzählung geschult werden müssen, könnte auch wiederum evtl. mit einem NABU-Staatssekretär zusammen hängen, könnte man vermuten.

Dass und warum der Verband sich sowas aufdrücken lässt, darüber kann nur spekulieren.
Dass der Verband darüber nicht auf seiner Seite informiert (oder nur so versteckt, dass es niemand gleich findet), dass er die Klage zugunsten von "Schulungen zur Korrmroanzählung" zurück gezogen hat,  spricht fü mich Bände..

Fakt ist:
Der Ruf von Baden-Württemberg als anglerfeindlichstes Bundesland wird durch den Rückzug der Klage durch den LFV Baden-Württemberg sicher nicht besser werden. GRÜNS-Schwarze Regierung wie Verband beweisen wieder, dass Anliegen der Angler und des Angelns in Baden-Württemberg auch weiterhin keinen guten Stand haben. 

Thomas Finkbeiner

*Aktualisierung 13.01. 2017:*
In dem Zusammenhang noch vielleicht interessant, was am 21. 10. der damalige NABU-Chef-Baumann, der heute Staatssekretär im Umweltministerium ist, in der Südwestpresse von sich gab:
http://www.swp.de/ulm/nachrichten/s...-kormoran-studie-11036220.html?action=drucken

Unter der Überschrift "Kritik an Kormoran-Studie" verlangte die Fischereiforschungsstelle Langenargen eine Reduzierung der Kormoranbestände am Bodensee auf ein Niveau Mitte der 90er Jahre. Für den See würde das bedeuten, dass die Zahl der Kormorane halbiert werden müsste. 

Dazu dann Baumann (damals NABU-"Chef", heute Staatssekretär):


> _Andre Baumann, Chef des Naturschutzbunds (Nabu) im Land, kritisiert die Studie und vor allem das Fazit.
> "Untersuchungen zur Ökologie des Kormorans sind gut und richtig", sagt er. Doch für ihn klafft zwischen Forschungsergebnissen und Schlussfolgerungen eine "gewaltige Lücke". Für ihn sei "schleierhaft", wie die Forschungsstelle aus den Untersuchungsergebnissen das Fazit habe ziehen können, mehr Kormorane müssten getötet werden. Für ihn hätten zunächst die Untersuchungsmethoden kritisch angeschaut werden müssen.
> *Zum Beispiel, dass Angler und Fischer die Kormorane gezählt haben.* "Seit Jahren werfen Angler den Ornithologen vor, sie würden zu wenige Kormorane zählen, und Ornithologen werfen den Kormoran zählenden Anglern und Fischern vor, mehrfach zu zählen", sagt Baumann.
> _



Dass da jetzt "Schulungen" kommen sollen für 3 Jahre und evtl. das land noch Geld für Besatz (= Kormoranfutter) für mehrere Jahre bereit stellen will, wenn das Gerücht stimmen sollte, gibt ja angesichts dessen nochmals ein anderes Bild.

Wenn man dann weiss, das der Präsident des LFV-Baden-Württemberg auch noch Mitglied der CDU-Landtagsfraktion ist, die ja unter den GRÜNEN mitregieren, wird das für mich persönlich noch unappetitlicher.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg zieht Klage gegen Land wegen Kormoran zurück*

GERÜCHT!!!!!:
Angeblich soll das Land ein paar Jahre lang Besatz finanzieren für die Jagst.

Das soll der, bzw. ein Teil des, "Deals" sein....

Also statt Hilfsprogramm für Gewässer und Angler durch gezielte  Kormoranreduktion ein Finanzierungsprogramm zur Kormoranfütterung, wenn das so stimmen sollte...


----------



## Laichzeit (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg zieht Klage gegen Land wegen Kormoran zurück*

So weit ich weiß, wurden bis jetzt nur Fische innerhalb der Jagst von ungeschädigten in betroffene Abschnitte umgesiedelt und das ist die grundlegende Vorgehensweise um den Fischbestand wieder aufzubauen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg zieht Klage gegen Land wegen Kormoran zurück*

Aktualisierung 13.01. 2017:
In dem Zusammenhang noch vielleicht interessant, was am 21. 10. der damalige NABU-Chef-Baumann, der heute Staatssekretär im Umweltministerium ist, in der Südwestpresse von sich gab:
http://www.swp.de/ulm/nachrichten/s...-kormoran-studie-11036220.html?action=drucken

Unter der Überschrift "Kritik an Kormoran-Studie" verlangte die Fischereiforschungsstelle Langenargen eine Reduzierung der Kormoranbestände am Bodensee auf ein Niveau Mitte der 90er Jahre. Für den See würde das bedeuten, dass die Zahl der Kormorane halbiert werden müsste. 

Dazu dann Baumann (damals NABU-"Chef", heute Staatssekretär):


> _Andre Baumann, Chef des Naturschutzbunds (Nabu) im Land, kritisiert die Studie und vor allem das Fazit.
> "Untersuchungen zur Ökologie des Kormorans sind gut und richtig", sagt er. Doch für ihn klafft zwischen Forschungsergebnissen und Schlussfolgerungen eine "gewaltige Lücke". Für ihn sei "schleierhaft", wie die Forschungsstelle aus den Untersuchungsergebnissen das Fazit habe ziehen können, mehr Kormorane müssten getötet werden. Für ihn hätten zunächst die Untersuchungsmethoden kritisch angeschaut werden müssen.
> *Zum Beispiel, dass Angler und Fischer die Kormorane gezählt haben.* "Seit Jahren werfen Angler den Ornithologen vor, sie würden zu wenige Kormorane zählen, und Ornithologen werfen den Kormoran zählenden Anglern und Fischern vor, mehrfach zu zählen", sagt Baumann.
> _



Dass da jetzt "Schulungen" kommen sollen für 3 Jahre und evtl. das Land noch Geld für Besatz (= Kormoranfutter) für mehrere Jahre bereit stellen will, wenn das Gerücht stimmen sollte, gibt ja angesichts dessen nochmals ein anderes Bild.

Wenn man dann weiss, das der Präsident des LFV-Baden-Württemberg auch noch Mitglied der CDU-Landtagsfraktion ist, die ja unter den GRÜNEN mitregieren, wird das für mich persönlich noch unappetitlicher.


----------



## Drxpshxt (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg zieht Klage gegen Land wegen Kormoran zurück*

Ich war am vergangenen Wochenende mal am Duisburger Innenhafen, um zu gucken ob man da unbewaffnet oder ohne Personenschutz angeln kann.

In einem einzigen Hafenbecken, ein Schwarm von 32 Kormoranen im Wasser, weitere in der Luft. Mich würde das Ergebnis einer Zählung echt mal interessieren. 

Wenn man dann mal überlegt, wie viel kg Fisch im Jahr ein Kormoran vertilgt und wieviel ein Angler.... also ich persönlich hätte mit meiner Entnahme im vergangenen Jahr einen einzigen Kormoran 2-3 Tage lang füttern können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg zieht Klage gegen Land wegen Kormoran zurück*

Die Fakten zur Gefräßigkeit der Kormoran sind ja bekannt, Dropshot. 

Neueste Forschungen wollen ja noch deutlichere Reduzierung als Langenargen.

Wir berichteten:
Uni Stockholm: Wer fängt den Ostseefisch? 
Einfluss von Robben und Vögeln



Schlimm ist für mich vor allem wieder angelpolitsch, was hier wieder der LFV-BW treibt mit Klagezurücknahme (klar, wenn der Chef mit in der Regierungpartei CDU sitzt unter den GRÜNEN) und wie das der Ex-NABU-Chef und jetzige Staatssekretär Baumann einseitig Lobbyinteressen der Vogelschützer mit durchprügelt, unter dem Schutzmantel ihres parlamentarischen Armes, der GRÜNEN. 

Wie gerade die GRÜNEN jaulen würden und Lobbyismus schreien, würde man Dieter Zetsche, den Daimler-Chef, zum Staatssekretär im Wirtschaftsministerium machen, zeigt nur deren - in meinen Augen - absolut unerträgliche, anglerfeindliche und verlogene Heuchelei.

Von daher passt das alles auch schon gut zum LFV-BW, der wohl nicht umsonst die Klage zurücknahm.....


----------



## ayron (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg zieht Klage gegen Land wegen Kormoran zurück*

Was die Vogelschützer sich alles zusammenreimen....

Waren letztlich an einem Hafen und die Kormorane waren schon so an den Menschen gewöhnt bzw. so im Jagtfieber, dass einige aus der 15-20 Köpfigen Jagdgruppe immer wieder auf halbe Wurfdistanz rangekommen sind.

Das wird so wie mit Enten, Schwänen und Reihern enden.


----------



## Drxpshxt (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg zieht Klage gegen Land wegen Kormoran zurück*

Ich verstehe nur nicht, was man dann immer von den armen Anglern will, die nach einer groben Schätzung der Menge der Entnahme dem Kormoran 1:100 in der Unterzahl sind und die Fische darüber hinaus selektiv entnehmen und die Fischbestände durch Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße hegen.

...schon mal einem Kormoran versucht beizubringen, dass er die jungen Schleien in Ruhe lassen soll und statt dessen Grundeln fangen?#c

Wenn der Staat sich Kormorane züchten möchte, von mir aus. Wenn wir jetzt aber mittlerweile 500.000 Kormorane haben (2011 waren es 130.000 und da habe ich bei einer Hunderunde am Fluss vielleicht 5 Kormorane gezählt und nicht 20-40, ist also vermutlich noch viel zu niedrig geschätzt) und die füttern sollen, dann muss der Staat auch für einen Besatz gemischter Jungfische aller Arten von jährlich 73.000.000 kg 
(500.000 Kormorane, 400g täglich *365) sorgen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg zieht Klage gegen Land wegen Kormoran zurück*

Ist mir bei einem Spaziergang am hiesigen Fluss vor geraumer Zeit auch aufgefallen..hockten an einer Buhne fast auf Bodenniveau seelenruhig in ihrer Gefiederpflege vertieft auf 'nem toten Ast,während nicht mal 20 m weiter ein Spinnangler zugange war.


----------



## willmalwassagen (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg zieht Klage gegen Land wegen Kormoran zurück*

An der Jagst gibt es Untersuchungen der LFUBW, die im Auftrag des grünen Umweltministers Untersteller durchgeführt wurden.
Es wurden Abschnitte der Jagst untersucht, an denen die Kormorane extrem vergrämt wurden und gleichzeitig Abschnitte  ohne Vergrämung.
An den Abschnitten mit Vergrämung war 1 Jahr nach dem Unglüch schon eine deutliche Erholung der Fischpopulation  erkennbar. In den Bereichen ohne Vergrämung gabe es praktisch keine Verbesserung. Die Aussage der Biologen die untersucht hatten war klar. Mit dem Kormoran wird die Wiederansiedlung von Fischen problematisch bis nicht machbar. Dann sitzt Untersteller auf dem Podium und fordert von den Anglern weitere Untersuchungen um eine stärke Vergrämung genehmigen zu können.Die Ergebnisse seiner Behörde reichen dazu nicht aus.
Ich habe ihn dann darauf hingewiesen dass die ihm unterstellte Behörde die Untersuchungen in seinem Auftrag durchgeführt habe und er jetzt von den Anglern noch weitere Untersuchungen fordert. Ich habe ihm vorgeworfen, als Vogelschützer nichts für die Fische tun zu wollen und nur deshalb diese Untersuchungen fordert. Die Hohenloher Zeitung hat seinerzeit darüber berichtet.
Zu bemerken war, KEIN Vertreter des  LFVBW war war dabei(angeblich doch, aber dann hatte er sich gut versteckt), die Hegegemeinschaft Jagst und die anderen Jagstpächter oder Inhaber mussten sich alleine vertreten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg zieht Klage gegen Land wegen Kormoran zurück*

Stimmt, ihr habt da ja auch ein paar Meter Strecke an der Jagst!


----------



## willmalwassagen (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg zieht Klage gegen Land wegen Kormoran zurück*

Eigenes Fischereirecht. Gehört uns. Keine Pacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg zieht Klage gegen Land wegen Kormoran zurück*

ok, danke


----------



## kati48268 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg zieht Klage gegen Land wegen Kormoran zurück*

Man lese ssich das Geschwafel mal genau durch:
_"Untersuchungen zur Ökologie des Kormorans sind  gut und richtig", sagt er. Doch für ihn klafft zwischen  Forschungsergebnissen und Schlussfolgerungen eine "gewaltige Lücke". Für  ihn sei "schleierhaft", wie die Forschungsstelle aus den  Untersuchungsergebnissen das Fazit habe ziehen können, mehr Kormorane  müssten getötet werden. Für ihn hätten zunächst die  Untersuchungsmethoden kritisch angeschaut werden müssen.
_Für ihn klafft da doch keine Lücke, schon gar nicht an diesem Punkt. Er stellt alles bisher zu dem Thema Erarbeitete in Frage.
So wischt man Fakten einfach vom Tisch und macht weiter wie bisher, nämlich nichts.


Dass der BaWü-LFV da mitmacht... irgendwie kann ich mich über die gar nicht mehr aufregen, weil ich von denen gar nichts anderes erwarte.
Was mich erstaunt ist eher, dass es immer noch Vereine gibt, die dort Mitglied sind und nicht kündigen.


----------



## elranchero (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg zieht Klage gegen Land wegen Kormoran zurück*

Einfach bejagen und sich selbst helfen...gibt bei uns einige Gegenden wo das Gang und gäbe ist...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg zieht Klage gegen Land wegen Kormoran zurück*

Wir reden nicht von Essen...sondern von Maßnahmen gegen diese Kreaturen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg zieht Klage gegen Land wegen Kormoran zurück*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Kormoran... schmeckt der eigentlich?#g



*Bloss nicht essen!!!!*



thomas9904 schrieb:


> *sorry, sten, wenn ich hier bewusst nochmal vor dem verzehr ausdrücklich warne!!*
> 
> siehe dazu die studie des chemischen und veterinäruntersuchungsamtes in freiburg:
> http://www.ua-bw.de/uploaddoc/cvuafr/monitoring_fisch_2010_stand_120111.pdf
> ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg zieht Klage gegen Land wegen Kormoran zurück*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Kormoran... schmeckt der eigentlich?#g



Schau dir mal die Schadstoffbelastung der Kormorane in BW an: http://www.ua-bw.de/pub/beitrag.asp?subid=0&Thema_ID=7&ID=1380&Pdf=No

Immer noch Appetit? :q


----------



## elranchero (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg zieht Klage gegen Land wegen Kormoran zurück*

Rechtlich sieht das so aus abermals das ist ja bekannt 

http://schonzeiten.de/jagdzeiten-bw-baden-wuerttemberg-jagd/


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg zieht Klage gegen Land wegen Kormoran zurück*

Um vom Kormoranessen wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zu kommen, der Unerträglichkeit für Angler und Angeln von GRÜN-Schwarzer Regierung, LFV-BW und NABU und Konsorten:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Redaktionell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg zieht Klage gegen Land wegen Kormoran zurück*

Ein wenig OT, zeigt aber, wie weit sich Tierschützer mittlerweile von der Realität entfernt haben und dass bei weitem nicht nur Angler im Konflikt mit diesen Leuten stehen:

http://www.ardmediathek.de/radio/Ak...-Podcast?bcastId=33141832&documentId=49100866


----------



## gründler (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg zieht Klage gegen Land wegen Kormoran zurück*

.......


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg zieht Klage gegen Land wegen Kormoran zurück*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Dann sitzt Untersteller auf dem Podium und fordert von den Anglern weitere Untersuchungen um eine stärke Vergrämung genehmigen zu können.Die Ergebnisse seiner Behörde reichen dazu nicht aus
> Ich habe ihn dann darauf hingewiesen dass die ihm unterstellte Behörde die Untersuchungen in seinem Auftrag durchgeführt habe und er jetzt von den Anglern noch weitere Untersuchungen fordert.



Wahrscheinlich fordert Minister  Untersteller danach noch Untersuchungen durch unparteiisch wirkende Postboten,Schachspieler und Trikefahrer..wieder 3 Jahre Luft für seine Lieblinge. 

Leuten wie ihm gehören Kormorane eigentlich Mausetot vor die Füße geschmissen. 

Gewünschte Untersuchungen hiermit abgeschlossen, zufrieden der Herr?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg zieht Klage gegen Land wegen Kormoran zurück*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich fordert Minister  Untersteller danach noch Untersuchungen durch unparteiisch wirkende Postboten,Schachspieler und Trikefahrer..*wieder 3 Jahre Luft für seine Lieblinge. *



Und die CDU inkl. ihres Landtagsabgeordneten von Eyb, seines Zeichens Präsident des Landesfischereiverbandes, macht das mit und nickt sowas noch was noch ab...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg zieht Klage gegen Land wegen Kormoran zurück*

Davon ab:
Auf der Seite des LFV B-W hab ich dazu immer noch nix gefunden, vielleicht auch nur gut versteckt.
FALLS jemand dazu was findet, bitte Link einstellen


----------



## Tricast (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg zieht Klage gegen Land wegen Kormoran zurück*

Wie bei allen Landesverbänden und dem DAFV wird sowas Geheimdiplomatie genannt. Das ist so Geheim, dass die nicht mal selber wissen was sie da tun. #q

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg zieht Klage gegen Land wegen Kormoran zurück*



Tricast schrieb:


> Das ist so Geheim, dass die nicht mal selber wissen was sie da tun. #q
> 
> Gruß Heinz


ist zwra richtig bitter, aber so gut, dass ich dennoch grinsen musste.
Geil formuliert....


----------

